# what are the best ways to promote my t-shirt business



## doodle28

Hi all, I'm planning to set up my t-shirt business online with minimal cost. where/how can i promote my business?


----------



## magiceel

facebook ... nowadays you can add in shopping cart on Facebook. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Trinkets2008

How do you add a cart on facebook?


----------



## doodle28

facebook is good to give instant updates/news on the products. But before all that, you really have to promote the page itself to generate some "Likes" which will be quite time-consuming I'm sure. but yeh, facebook is definitely the way to go for growing my business


----------



## jcrowe85

Yea, I really like screen printing. I had this place do my screen printing HB Print - Huntington Beach, CA but i no like them sooo much! You tell me where a better guy is?


----------



## EnMartian

The best way to promote your business is to know who your target market is and where they are online and off. What social media sites do they use. What magazines or news sites do they read? Where do you have to be in interact with your target market? Remember it's not about getting your message out to the people, it's getting it out to the right people. There's a big difference.


----------



## doodle28

so you all prefer screen printing over other methods?


----------



## ddtk

As regards online promotion for me it's working this method I developed over the years:
From my logs:
First Post in Blogs, you need blogs, Tumblr, wordpress, etc.	
Link blogs to fb stumble upon	Digg Pinterest Twitter
Link T-Shirts on shop to fb	stumble upon	Digg	Pinterest	Twitter	Heart it, svpply, My artpage	Google+
Link Pinterest to	fb	stumble upon twitter
Tweet Often Create more than one account, one for you as an artist and some with keywords in its username ;-)
Comment on ... Blogs with tees
links in about.me	
PINTEREST PINTEREST PINTEREST !!! (Create boards related to your brand or niche and you'll get followers if you pin often and good stuff, and add descriptions to your work saying it's available for sale!)
and everywhere you can add many tags, think of what the customer would type in the search box, and what combination of long keywords you should use, for instance I use "cool vector retro vintage" a lot, cos in Redbubble those are filters they use to showcase work ;-)
Let me know if you need extra help! 
I love online marketing and helping with it, it's not easy and I had nobody to teach me, so if I can be of any help....


----------



## doodle28

WOW! thank you for all the info. That was really helpful. Will defo pin some of my design on PINTEREST to get more people to notice my work. Btw, is redbubble one of those POD sites like zazzle or you have to find your own t-shirt supplier? If not, have you tried to open a store in those POD sites because i find it easier to start with. Thank you so much

You have some amazing designs on your site. Good luck.


----------



## ddtk

*Re: Re: what are the best ways to promote my t-shirt business*



doodle28 said:


> WOW! thank you for all the info. That was really helpful. Will defo pin some of my design on PINTEREST to get more people to notice my work. Btw, is redbubble one of those POD sites like zazzle or you have to find your own t-shirt supplier? If not, have you tried to open a store in those POD sites because i find it easier to start with. Thank you so much
> 
> You have some amazing designs on your site. Good luck.


Thank you very much! REDBUBBLE is more or less than zazzle. But different products and quality. Redbubble works with american apparel as regard tees... I had a zazzle account but closed it, I didnt like it really plus in redbubble the comunity is sooo kind... You should give it a try. I must mention there is a lot of competition, your work is the way to stand out so I would focus mainly on that... Another site Im trying out to promote my tshirts is behance. Awesome platform to showcase your work and get "appreciations" (likes) and comments... Plus you can link to all your products for sale no matter where just put the link and any links you want. Look me up to see my profile and see if you could take some advantage having a profile there...its also a bit like linkedin in a way cos there are companies looking for artists..and you can apply to jobs  always a nice extra to network and connect with like minded people and possible buyers or companies that want to hire you for a project . Hope it helps... Much success! if you have more questions and I can help...


----------



## doodle28

Thanks guys! much appreciated! any recommendation on design's forums/ community?


----------



## promezfayth

Hey how you are you able to help me with some quick ways to market myself having a few run arounds


----------



## Marjeni4353

Start focusing on social media for targeted customers, offer discounts.


----------



## brushyourideas

Hello, 

As all other said, social media promotion is best way to promote business. 

If you are targeting local market, Participate or organize school and collages events, functions and try to promote your business with banner ads, funding etc. New generation more prefer to wear personalize clothes. 

Thanks
Thanks


----------



## sinGN

hi,
social media is the best channel to promote the tshirt business.


----------



## formcor

You can run Facebook ad campaign. In that, you should define your target area and attract visitors from that particular area to your site. Also do research of your competitors sites and keep an eye on their website promotion activities.


----------



## mcronie626

There are many ways to promote your business, you have any online business, research the market that how the competitor promote their business, you should be aware of market and marketing for your business, knowledge of seo and social media will take you market and you will come to know for the same. You should leverage the social media platform to promote your products and services by piece of content and offer something, blog and many more.


Second, you can try Adword for branding your clothing apparels business, initially you can try CPM bidding means that you pay based on the number of impressions (times your ads are shown) that you receive on the Google Display Network. This would be very fast brand promotion.


There are many ways to advertise but these are just basic and initial spending on advertise.


Hope this will helps you!
Thanks!


----------



## aldorabancroft

Social media is one of the best way to promot your t-shirt business. Now you can make a store on facebook so you may also get business from it. If you will organise contest on social media and give some free t-shirt then it will more eneficial for you.


----------



## sinGN

Social media is the best way to promote your business.


----------



## Marjeni4353

Manage a good website, social media page especially Facebook page. Build trust and maintain quality!


----------



## seacookie

My take on this topic....

When you ask that kinda question the answers are more or less the same. Social media,ad words bla bla bla bla bla...

In reality Internet marketing is a very big beast and people study this for many years to be good at it. Further more it takes money. More money, better results. And if someone is really serious about internet marketing he can just start with reading 10 books, watching 20 videos and reading 50 blogs and he will be on a good START.  The funny thing is, internet marketing is live thing, so it changes day after day, so if you wanna be good at it, you can learn all of your life about internet marketing.

But if person comes so far, he doesn't need to do t-shirt business any more, cause he will be rich with selling the most stupid crap you ever see.

Here is example of one really stupid thing which guy was selling like hot pancakes and he made bunch of money:
warning: Moderator if this is against the rules pls remove link. I don't need another warning 

eh,i changed my mind, not gonna post that link  But it was ugly wine bottle opener with human figure and guess which part of body you use for opening wines...

so we can say: social marketing,facebook,ad words bla bla bla bla or you go deep in to learning about internet marketing and learn stuff the right way...


----------



## formcor

Social media is a best way to promote your business online to your target customers. You can post your feature products images, videos, tutorials. It can be useful to represent your office culture and environment. 

*Take a look at some social media channels here:*
https://www.facebook.com/Formcor-Inc-585696211633793/ 
https://twitter.com/formcorinc 
https://www.instagram.com/formcor/


----------



## Saul707

Hi,
Blogs, Social Media, Review Sites (Send some free tees for reviews). If you know your targeted keywords, google ads might be your thing.


----------



## seacookie

One more idea. People on this forum could make network which would benefit to all who would be included. If we assume, people don't get in to this with a fear someone will sell more than him...
It can be achived quite easy with linking to eachother. we all would get more traffic, with that we would get better ranks(actually with linking alone we would get better rank) and with that we would be all getting more sales. All it takes is to put link to other members at the bottom of the page for customers to see. Here is a drawing which I made just to represent easier what I am talking about.


----------



## seacookie

yea i know it looks like a total mess. If you wanna try to draw this go ahead


----------



## NoXid

seacookie said:


> One more idea. People on this forum could make network which would benefit to all who would be included. If we assume, people don't get in to this with a fear someone will sell more than him...
> It can be achived quite easy with linking to eachother. we all would get more traffic, with that we would get better ranks(actually with linking alone we would get better rank) and with that we would be all getting more sales. All it takes is to put link to other members at the bottom of the page for customers to see. Here is a drawing which I made just to represent easier what I am talking about.


Yup, I used to see links like that a lot back in the early days of the interwebs. There is a name for it, can't remember ...

Usually only one link would be shown at a time, but each time the page was loaded, it would rotate to the next link in the list. The sites involved were usually somehow related in terms of subject matter, so people might actually find something of interest if they clicked--but, more importantly, it increases the search relevance of the sites for that topic/niche.

Your suggestion is not without merit. However, in my case, at least, the niche/subject-matter of my designs is probably much more relevant than the fact that they are on T-shirts.


----------



## jennGO

Backlinking to each other like that will be ineffective from what I've read based on how google has changed its algorithm to reduce "google bombing." That it why social media is becoming more critical because it allows you to lay down natural connections to customers and boost you up to page 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid

jennGO said:


> Backlinking to each other like that will be ineffective from what I've read based on how google has changed its algorithm to reduce "google bombing." ...


Ah, yeah, that would explain why it used to be common, but I haven't seen it for ages.




jennGO said:


> That it why social media is becoming more critical because it allows you to lay down natural connections to customers and boost you up to page 1


I've read that most social media links are "NoFollow" links, so the search engines ignore them. One of the "major" social sites does have DoFollow links, but I can't remember which one it is ... and Google is giving me poor and out of date results when I search for it ;-)


----------



## seacookie

jennGO said:


> Backlinking to each other like that will be ineffective from what I've read based on how google has changed its algorithm to reduce "google bombing." That it why social media is becoming more critical because it allows you to lay down natural connections to customers and boost you up to page 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stuff I was reading was all about that nobody really knows how google algorithm works and that they keep changing it.


----------



## jennGO

NoXid said:


> Ah, yeah, that would explain why it used to be common, but I haven't seen it for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that most social media links are "NoFollow" links, so the search engines ignore them. One of the "major" social sites does have DoFollow links, but I can't remember which one it is ... and Google is giving me poor and out of date results when I search for it ;-)




Google started incorporating twitter in its search results recently. Anyways as for social I will try to explain what I mean but hopefully it makes sense. May come off overly pedantic but I'm just trying to be clear not rude lol. 

Google wants to make your results relevant. It wants to boost posts based on how people use them so they will ignore dumb bots and people who just post incessant backlinks to irrelevant pages that no one clicks on or people who just write 14000 key words on their page that they hide by making the text the same color as the background. Social media can make your link spread fast and make people click on it and do normal behavior on the page...and quite possibly result in conversions which confirms to google "yes this is what the people want."

So yeah your social posts won't get you up there (super glad about that because I don't want to read some ridiculous rant on the first page if I search something haha!) but it will help your links become relevant to the system. 

As for the algorithm yeah we don't know it but they do outright say some stuff like: responsive websites and URLs with SSLs will get boosted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seacookie

jennGO said:


> Google started incorporating twitter in its search results recently. Anyways as for social I will try to explain what I mean but hopefully it makes sense. May come off overly pedantic but I'm just trying to be clear not rude lol.
> 
> Google wants to make your results relevant. It wants to boost posts based on how people use them so they will ignore dumb bots and people who just post incessant backlinks to irrelevant pages that no one clicks on or people who just write 14000 key words on their page that they hide by making the text the same color as the background. Social media can make your link spread fast and make people click on it and do normal behavior on the page...and quite possibly result in conversions which confirms to google "yes this is what the people want."
> 
> So yeah your social posts won't get you up there (super glad about that because I don't want to read some ridiculous rant on the first page if I search something haha!) but it will help your links become relevant to the system.
> 
> As for the algorithm yeah we don't know it but they do outright say some stuff like: responsive websites and URLs with SSLs will get boosted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are talking about ranking. I only mentioned rank, but I was concentrating on traffic. I don't care about ranking if I am in network with my t shirt buddies and guys generate me each of them lets say 1000(this is just crazy example) views and there are 100 in network...
That would be 100 000 views... Who cares about rank if I get so many views. And the best part is everybody gets it. 

I would do ranking on other ways if that would be my main focus.


----------



## jennGO

I just don't see the point in views if they aren't from the target customer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid

jennGO said:


> Google started incorporating twitter in its search results recently. Anyways as for social I will try to explain what I mean but hopefully it makes sense. May come off overly pedantic but I'm just trying to be clear not rude lol.
> 
> Google wants to make your results relevant. It wants to boost posts based on how people use them so they will ignore dumb bots and people who just post incessant backlinks to irrelevant pages that no one clicks on or people who just write 14000 key words on their page that they hide by making the text the same color as the background. Social media can make your link spread fast and make people click on it and do normal behavior on the page...and quite possibly result in conversions which confirms to google "yes this is what the people want."
> 
> So yeah your social posts won't get you up there (super glad about that because I don't want to read some ridiculous rant on the first page if I search something haha!) but it will help your links become relevant to the system.
> 
> *As for the algorithm yeah we don't know it but they do outright say some stuff like: responsive websites and URLs with SSLs will get boosted. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, and they provide a free tool/service to test your site for issues that would lower its rank--based on those publically disclosed factors. The rest remains so top secret, and frequently tweaked, that only Putin and your hairdresser knows for sure.

My comment was directed at the difference between DoFollow and NoFollow links. Most social sites create only NoFollow links on their servers, which is the interwebby flag that they are to be ignored by search bots (this standard was created so you can link to a site without the content of that site having any association with your own site). So those links don't add topical relevance or context to ones site since the bots ignore them.


----------



## NoXid

seacookie said:


> You are talking about ranking. I only mentioned rank, but I was concentrating on traffic. I don't care about ranking if I am in network with my t shirt buddies and guys generate me each of them lets say 1000(this is just crazy example) views and there are 100 in network...
> That would be 100 000 views... Who cares about rank if I get so many views. And the best part is everybody gets it.
> 
> I would do ranking on other ways if that would be my main focus.


Well you are most certainly welcome to a share of the zero spontaneous traffic my URL gets 

If not for shopping platforms (Etsy, eBay, and the like), I would be dead in the water.

There was a time when I could drum up some traffic via Twitter posts. But they have changed the default settings regarding what posts people see, so if someone is not already following you, and you do not have 20-trillion followers already, then your odds of being seen by fresh eyes are near zilch. Yes, users could change their settings, but most don't even realize anything changed.

I've played around with advertising, but have yet to find a platform that pays-off. So at this point I consider Etsy and eBay fees my advertising budget, and one well worth the price.


----------



## aldorabancroft

doodle28 said:


> Hi all, I'm planning to set up my t-shirt business online with minimal cost. where/how can i promote my business?


Social Media and Blogging are one of the best ways to promote t-shirt business. You can also do mobile marketing.


----------



## gabhijit

I am trying to sell t shirts using Teespring platform. How can I get more traffic . Any body can help.


----------



## davidshaw

I would definitely try Instagram, loads of designers on there who love putting stuff on t-shirts. All for free too. Just like and follow loads of designers, hopefully, they will like and follow you back. Nothing happens overnight with social and you will have to put some time and effort into engaging with people, answering questions, and more importantly releasing good posts/images/content for people to like and share.

-----------------------------------------------
printed t-shirts


----------



## gabhijit

Do you think twitter is not very much helpful in generating traffic for T shirt selling?


----------



## gabhijit

NoXid said:


> Well you are most certainly welcome to a share of the zero spontaneous traffic my URL gets
> 
> If not for shopping platforms (Etsy, eBay, and the like), I would be dead in the water.
> 
> There was a time when I could drum up some traffic via Twitter posts. But they have changed the default settings regarding what posts people see, so if someone is not already following you, and you do not have 20-trillion followers already, then your odds of being seen by fresh eyes are near zilch. Yes, users could change their settings, but most don't even realize anything changed.
> 
> I've played around with advertising, but have yet to find a platform that pays-off. So at this point I consider Etsy and eBay fees my advertising budget, and one well worth the price.


Sir. Do you think Twitter is not the right platform to generate more traffic?


----------



## Screen168

in Thailand. Is google SEO is best.
IT have low cost and high performance.
I think you should local google except Chaina is not google


----------



## jhonlara

doodle28 said:


> Hi all, I'm planning to set up my t-shirt business online with minimal cost. where/how can i promote my business?


Facebook, instagram, twitter is best for maketing your t-shirts. if you have marketing skill then reddit can be another great place for selling t-shirts.


----------



## hongfunclothing

facebook, pinterest , linkedin...


----------



## iteestore

Instagram and Facebook


----------



## TieDyeShirts

Facebook is great. But, you gotta have enough money to burn too.


----------



## DogwoodOutfitter

Referrals have been my best bet. Facebook is an inexpensive way as well


----------



## lucycarter

doodle28 said:


> Hi all, I'm planning to set up my t-shirt business online with minimal cost. where/how can i promote my business?


Hello,

Here are some popular promotional ways that require minimal investment :
Flyers
Newspaper Advertising
Business Cards
Social Media Promotion on various Facebook groups
useful promotional giveaways like popsocket, keychains etc


----------

